# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 9)



## ripjack13

*What is on your woodworking "to do" list?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the expert lukers too.


----------



## steve bellinger

More carving.  That's about it at this time. lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Fix a picture frame, a holiday decoration, and the anvil Moma broke

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodman6415

Finish my wife's kitchen cabinets ... she's getting impatient...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

keep building and since I inherited a full set of carving tools I want to try carving also.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung

I have a written out list in my shop that has a bunch of projects I'd like to tackle over the next 2 to 3 years. Some larger, some smaller. Not going to type up the whole list, but here's the next projects I'm going to be working on, hoping to complete these in the next few months:

Nightstand for our boys' room
Hutch for the kitchen to serve as a place to put the coffee maker and grinder, mix drinks, store wine, etc
New, smaller dining table
Keepsake box - 40th wedding anniversary gift for my in-laws, who will be married 40 years in June

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh boy, its a long list, more of a bucket list actually. Immediate projects would include making a hand plane storage area in my shop, finishing a over the toilet bathe cabinet that I have been dragging around with me for awhile, installing 3 routers in my table saw outfeed tables, building a new work bench out of a pile of ash that I milled years ago specifically for that purpose, installing all new interior doors and trim in my house, building 3 bookcases for my office. The bucket list includes making a Maloof style rocker, building a boat, a grandfather clock, and I am contemplating making wood countertops for my kitchen when I remodel it. I would also like to do a strip canoe or kayak...............and I'm sure there there is more that is escaping me at the moment.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

A pen for @Bean_counter for the Winter Swap 

Assuming I get that done soon, a Maloof Rocker is something I've always wanted to build. I want to try to do some segmented turnings, I think they would pair well with my cutting boards. Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill

Kind of an eclectic mix—
Thinking of turning some lamp bases and bodies— have some gnarly and nice pieces that should look good. Need to use the hollowing setup, have some requests for urns and vases & a good idea to have an urn or two available. Have some ideas for clock faces too— not seen very many turned ones— may find out why.
Oh— and cut more wood for trades or sales. Need to make room, have some more really BIG ‘“Skeet and Pecan coming.
Edit— finish the add-on to the side of my shop— about 8 x 40— really need the storage for slabs and other stuff— a learn as I go— assembling and placing the joists (rafters) now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS

I need to make a tip out trash can box that matches the cabinets. Can't remember after that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Finish the kitchen stools I promised my wife 3, no 4 years ago. But first -

Learn to make boxes
Learn to make dovetails/splines for the boxes
Learn to build tables
Learn the best joinery for the legs on tables
Learn how to turn finials to put on the hollow forms I want to learn to make
Learn to cast "worthless wood" blanks
Learn to double dye stabilized blanks

Before all of that I need to run the ducts for the dust collection system, once I figure out how I want to configure the shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet

The list is long but here are a few things;

Build a lean-to on the side of my shop (don't know how so saving up to hire someone or I'll just figure it out)
Learn to embellish some turnings with carvings
Process a bunch of black locust and elm when it warms up
Build a kiln when I can find a free (broken) freezer
Sort through my smaller wood pieces and see if there is anything I don't need (not likely)
Go to @Mike1950 's and clean up his side yard with help from the Vet's garage when it warms up
Finish a hollow form I started five months ago
Clean out and organize the drawers in my shop
Insulate the shop floor (my shop is a 12x16 shed)
Get rid of the skunks that moved back in under the shop
Hand the electric heater permanently so its not taking up space on my table saw
Put the drill press on a mobile base
Build a couple keepsake boxes, do something other than turning once in a while.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson

My son just informed me that he and his woman are expecting a baby, first grandchild woo hoo! So I will be making stuff for the child if they allow. i.e. crib, highchair, changing table, etc....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

barry richardson said:


> My son just informed me that he and his woman are expecting a baby, first grandchild woo hoo! So I will be making stuff for the child if they allow. i.e. crib, highchair, changing table, etc....



http://finewoodworker.com/documentary-rocker-cradle-making-of.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Find a way to get more customers.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

Woodworking Vet said:


> The list is long but here are a few things;
> 
> Build a lean-to on the side of my shop (don't know how so saving up to hire someone or I'll just figure it out)
> Learn to embellish some turnings with carvings
> Process a bunch of black locust and elm when it warms up
> Build a kiln when I can find a free (broken) freezer
> Sort through my smaller wood pieces and see if there is anything I don't need (not likely)
> Go to @Mike1950 's and clean up his side yard with help from the Vet's garage when it warms up
> Finish a hollow form I started five months ago
> Clean out and organize the drawers in my shop
> Insulate the shop floor (my shop is a 12x16 shed)
> Get rid of the skunks that moved back in under the shop
> Hand the electric heater permanently so its not taking up space on my table saw
> Put the drill press on a mobile base
> Build a couple keepsake boxes, do something other than turning once in a while.



If ya stop pikin on the he might show ya how to build that shed. Skunks, dont worry, there will be more of them under there come spring, you do understand what they have been doing these cold winter nights .... When the snow is gone you and your buddys come on out. You will leave full....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Yarn bowls. Already started some, hope they work out OK.

I'm going to try some toys, see how those go. The kind of toys like the ones at ToyMakingPlans.com.

I've a jewelry box prototype that I'd like to get around to actually making.

And more stuff after that. :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Find a way to get more customers.....




That'd be "paying" customers!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> A pen for @Bean_counter for the Winter Swap
> 
> Assuming I get that done soon, a Maloof Rocker is something I've always wanted to build. I want to try to do some segmented turnings, I think they would pair well with my cutting boards. Tony




Dude,
I'm a darn excellent very talented woodturner & I'm very sure turning a Texas shaped bowl turned on a lathe is dang near impossible! Remind me to give you one of these,  when I see you at SWAT in August!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

*What is on my woodworking "to do" list?

To turn a magnificent piece on my lathe using an original @woodtickgreg custom tool rest!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Find a way to get more customers.....




Make a pen from the Norfolk Island Pine knot I sent you... Folks will pay $$ fer it!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> Make a pen from the Norfolk Island Pine knot I sent you... Folks will pay $$ fer it!!




Treat it gently!! It's brittle!!


----------



## Lou Currier

Do something

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> *What is on my woodworking "to do" list?
> 
> To turn a magnificent piece on my lathe using an original @woodtickgreg custom tool rest!!*


Ouch!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Robert Baccus

I'm 75 and put up with the lyme thing--my bucket list is in a thimble but it starts with turning a few pieces of my hoard--including a red mallee burl and some large pieces of B&W ebony, cocobolo ect. 30 years is enough hoarding, do you think? Been waiting for my skillsets to catch up with the wood beauty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill

Robert Baccus said:


> I'm 75 and put up with the lyme thing--my bucket list is in a thimble but it starts with turning a few pieces of my hoard--including a red mallee burl and some large pieces of B&W ebony, cocobolo ect. 30 years is enough hoarding, do you think? Been waiting for my skillsets to catch up with the wood beauty!



Don’t wait!! Push the envelope!!
After all..... it grows on trees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

To do some woodworking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Make a pen from the Norfolk Island Pine knot I sent you... Folks will pay $$ fer it!!



Has one been posted before? What's it look like?


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Has one been posted before? What's it look like?




Posted b4? I REALLY DOUBT IT. I figured @Schroedc would have made one by now but life gets in the way.

Pict of some blanks of NORFOLK ISLAND PINE knots.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

barry richardson said:


> My son just informed me that he and his woman are expecting a baby, first grandchild woo hoo! So I will be making stuff for the child if they allow. i.e. crib, highchair, changing table, etc....



Congrats, Barry! Not that you need them, but Rockler sells decent plans for a drop side crib. I made one about 13 years ago when our oldest was en route. Can’t remember if I got the hardware there or somewhere else, but it held up through our two kids and was loaned out for two others. It’s up in the attic now awaiting the next generation.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Posted b4? I REALLY DOUBT IT. I figured @Schroedc would have made one by now but life gets in the way.
> 
> Pict of some blanks of NORFOLK ISLAND PINE knots.
> 
> View attachment 143182



Interesting....


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Posted b4? I REALLY DOUBT IT. I figured @Schroedc would have made one by now but life gets in the way.
> 
> Pict of some blanks of NORFOLK ISLAND PINE knots.
> 
> View attachment 143182



Lee, if you would stick some of those in your suitcase and bring them with you to Waco maybe we could work out a trade for something. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tony said:


> Lee, if you would stick some of those in your suitcase and bring them with you to Waco maybe we could work out a trade for something. Tony


 Ha ha, a knothead turning a knot!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Lee, if you would stick some of those in your suitcase and bring them with you to Waco maybe we could work out a trade for something. Tony




We'll see if my memory holds up by then!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

More guitars. This one is coming out nice but I know I can do better. Also to get some boxes of wood out to people that I want to have it. Oh and I need more money to make these things happen. That is the thing I'm working towards the hardest right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

In order to do a a To Do List one would have plan ahead, and that would be no fun. I guess sometime in the near future... Try to make a gun stock or two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> In order to do a a To Do List one would have plan ahead, and that would be no fun. I guess sometime in the near future... Try to make a gun stock or two.


I could make a list but I couldn't find it when I needed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

DKMD said:


> Congrats, Barry! Not that you need them, but Rockler sells decent plans for a drop side crib. I made one about 13 years ago when our oldest was en route. Can’t remember if I got the hardware there or somewhere else, but it held up through our two kids and was loaned out for two others. It’s up in the attic now awaiting the next generation.


Thanks,, I will have to check out those plans....


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> I could make a list but I couldn't find it when I needed it.



I keep a small note pad in my pocket....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> http://finewoodworker.com/documentary-rocker-cradle-making-of.html
> 
> View attachment 142397



Con-grats old man. Ours arrived January 29th, 2018. Flying the girls out Friday to see new grandson. Raylan, names these days. Lee is his middle name so RL works for me....

Oh yeah, get rid of wood to make wife happy...


----------



## Tclem

Ummmmm. Some woodworking


----------

